# What's on sale this week



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Thought we might like to know whats happening in other parts of the country meat price wise.  Here's North Louisiana;







If this thread works correctly, everyone will post their trophy meat buys each week :D


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 20, 2006)

yo monroe dude---
ive been thru there on I 20 i think.

im in st.clair mo. at my honeys house. 
  [most of time there]

its about 60 miles southwest of the arch in stlouis.

there is only 1 grocery store--
1 dollar general---
but 2 hardware stores---
i cant figure that out...

anyway meatwise the sales this week are
FROZEN family pac. split chicken breasts $1.09 lb.

choice N.Y. strips steak $6.99 lb.

fresh boston butts--whole or sliced free $1.29 lb.

johnsonville brats or itaiian $2.99-20oz pack.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey dude,

Yep, I-20 splits Monroe in half.  

Is your place in the hills or the delta?


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 21, 2006)

yo cajunsmoker,
its called the ridges around here .
a little south and a little west starts the ozark plateau.

about +100 miles south [in the bootheel of the state]
the delta begins------
 i think only about 3 counties grow cotton.

folks are trying to make this a wine country area.
almost to fancy for me.
i do wish them success.
i like the 5 liters in a box and screw off lids kind.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

10/4 bro,  too much civilization ain't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 2, 2006)

8:32 PM 8/1/2006
family pack certified grond chuck  $1.57 lb
usda choice boneless london broil $2.67 lb
pride of farm   pork spare ribs   $1.69 lb
pride of farm  whole pork butt-sliced into steaks $..99 lb
perdue fresh ground turkey     $1.oo lb


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just got in from the store with Brisket.  It was a little bit more than I wanted to spend, but it sure is purdy looking, in the bag.  can't wait to see her coming off the grates with the bark on.


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 9, 2006)

5:00 PM 8/9/2006
family pack ground beef
73%  $1.27
81%  $1.59
90%  $1.89 lb

usda select whole boneless strips $4.99 lb
usda select wholesirloin tip $1,99 lb
both cut & wrapped free.

frozen pork riblets 10 lb box  $7.90
frozen 10 lb box pork rib tips $9.90

family pack frozen split chicken breasts $.89 a lb

5 lb frozen box catfish nuggets $6.90 
its in st clair,
franklin county mo  60  miles from downtown stl


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 23, 2006)

wed 8/23/06 
   at my honeys---st.clair ,mo.
franklin county mo  60  miles  s.w. from downtown st louis
thats right down I-44   
choice black angus chuck roasts  $1.59 lb
select top sirloin $3.99 lb
eckrich smoked or kielbassa sausage 2 for $4
farmland sausage 2 for $3 --this is my fatty--
at least 2 times a month.
i like spicey blend**my honey luvs maple flavor--
can you guess how long its been since ive had a spicey??
split chicken breasts $1.39 lb
leg quarters $.59 lb


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL :lol: 

We got country style ribs for $0.99 @ lb. :D


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 23, 2006)

is that from the butt or the loin??


----------



## tommy c (Aug 23, 2006)

:cry: I just paid $2.29 a# for my pork butt :evil:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 24, 2006)

Country style around here is always butt.


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 24, 2006)

yo tommy c dude,
is that $2+ for butts from a super market or a custom butcher??

if its  from U  sack your stuff  ---YIKES
i think ive read HERE at SMF that in northern Illinois---Michigan--
 Minnesota and your Wisconsin that meat prices are WAY WAY high.

does sheyboygan buy all the butts for brats???
does chicago and detroit and milwaukee deli lunch meat kings
 get all the briskets???

i would write my U.S. elected officials---
to investigate why my Yankee brothers pay so much??
but im afraid the guys in Washington would just raise prices here.

i dont go above I-70 in the months of october 1 thru march 30.
and from now on i will have country hams and corned  beef 
in the trunk the rest of the year.

once again YIKES...


----------



## tommy c (Aug 24, 2006)

Larry,
I buy all of my meat from a butcher. I won't buy from a supermarket cause most of their meat is select and it's crap :roll: But now i'm thinkin'.......and I'm P.O.'d :evil: I think I need to look into this a little deeper. The meat I get is great, but I can't believe it's that much more per# than what yer payin' south of here.
More to come..........I'm off to work.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 26, 2006)

I just had my wife check the price of supermarket pork butt. $2.49#
 :shock: I got mine from the butcher for  $2.29# :?:


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Bought a pork butt this morning at the local market for $1.99/lb. 5+ lbs for a bit over ten bucks. Gonna shine tomorrow!
Cheers!


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Just to clarify....the local market, White's Market, is a family owned and operated business. They have three locations in the area and each location has its own Butcher staff, Deli staff and a very complete grocery offering and the folks there are all super! Every day they roll out a hot buffet as well as a cold deli offering and they make their own bakery products as well. Ya gotta love small town America! It still exists in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont!
Cheers!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Monty.......I feel a little better now. Still would rather pay the .99 cents a pound they have down south :roll:


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

But ya gotta figger in the truckin'!

Hey, Tommy, next year I am going into raising my own porkers for real and will track all costs. We'll see how it all works and I will keep the forum posted on the progress and the final cost.

EDIT: Just so you know I have raised and processed pigs in the past but never really tracked the cost! Just was interested in good pork without all the growth drugs!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 26, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better Tommy, when I got there the butts and country style ribs looked like crap. :cry:   No wonder they were selling for .99 per # :evil: 

I wound up buying 3 racks of baby backs for $3.99 per pound.  Just finished feeding everyone and shipping them home with leftovers.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 26, 2006)

:D  :D  :D  :D I think I'm gettin' my appetite back! No smokin' tonight though. Tonight it's fillet mignon on the webber, and broiled lobster with clarified butter 8)  oh... and a big squeeze of lemon.


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Tommy, what are you currently paying for lobster? we are at $5.99/lb
Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 26, 2006)

You're killing me Tommy with that Lobster :x .  I love me some lobster :D


----------



## tommy c (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry Cajun :oops: Wipe off your monitor and keyboard before you electricute yer self :lol: 
Monty, Monty, Monty :roll: I was just starting to feel good again and now you want to compare lobster prices from wisconsin to the east coast :? 
I just payed $48 fer a 1# tail.
 When I lived in Saratoga Springs N.Y. many years ago....there was a restuarant down the street from the race track that had whole lobster for $3.99 and served it on paper plates with plastic forks :lol:


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

$48 for a 1# tail?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Certainly counting my blessings now! I had no idea how expensive fresh lobster is out your way! And trust me to say I did not intend to rub it in your face! I am truly shocked!   :shock: 

Whew! Well enjoy. What can I say? If you ever get out this way I will stuff you with lobster to the point that you won't want it again....for at least two weeks!

Cheers!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 26, 2006)

You've got a deal :D  I failed to mention, the tails are austrailian. So ya got figure in the truckin' :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Geez, Tommy! I drive some pretty impressive trucks and there are none that I know of can handle a load from Australia! Don't know of any that float! But the offer stands!
Cheers!


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 26, 2006)

yo tommy and monty dudes,
if trucking and shipping has so much to do with it,
then cheese must be 99 cents a lb in tommys world...

i think most hogs are butchered in iowa ----
thats only a couple to 3 hundred miles from him....
about the same as me.

i know about supply and demand---they must use all of 
it for johnsonville sausage  in sheyboygan.

to be fresh lobster tails from australia---
they must have jetted them in---
and expressed them thru homeland security..

i guess im lucky.


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Yo, Larry!

Dunno what to say or how to 'splain it!

Gotta be a plot in the somewhere!

But, all kidding aside, I think that the market will charge what the traffic will bear! And speaking of traffic...what would happen if nobody filled up for two days?


Good to hear from you, Brother!
Keep on keepin' on!
Cheers!


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 26, 2006)

I stopped at samâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s today, snoopinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] around, picked up some ribs for dinner, and saw some flats, whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a good price for brisket?


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 26, 2006)

I also was looking for a chunk of salmon to smokeâ€¦look what I found!

Copper River Sockeye-blood red and awesome! And on sale!  This salmon is only available 2-3 weeks a year in very limited quantities! Harvest is very closely monitored. The natives get so much and consumers are allowed a predetermined amount! Trouble is, now I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t know if I want to smoke it and alter it to that degreeâ€¦but I bet it would make some unbelievable smoked salmon. I know I hardly season it when I grill it! Hmmmmmmmâ€¦decisions, decisions


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Smoke,

That looks like a pretty good price on the brisket if it is a flat.  Looks like a flat.  Salmon looks good also 8)


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 26, 2006)

Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s what the butcher said. And Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve known him for a long time!
And yeah, that Copper River is usually $17 a lb.!
I may have to go back and get moreâ€¦put my Foodsaverâ„¢ to work!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got back from shopping, I got a whole packer brisket for 2.29 a lb. <about 10lbs>   I also got a 6 lbs of pork belly at 2.50 a lb. and seen pork soulders at .99 per lb. .. 

Tommy that is one expensive piece of tale I'll tell ya. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 26, 2006)

ooooooohh, sounds like bacon to me :D


----------



## joed617 (Aug 26, 2006)

Rodger . how did you guess? Laughing.  I'm going to break down and get a meat slicer .. I use to have one .. the ex got that too .. 


Joe


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 27, 2006)

yo up in smoke dude --
a four lb  flat would be good at $2.50 a lb


i guess  they keep the prices high in the mid-west.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 27, 2006)

Checked the price on frozen lobster tails at Sam's here in Louisiana this morning.  $25.76 per # :shock: .  Guess I'll be sticking with the mudbugs. 8)


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

Rodger, WOW that is expensive. I use to work on the lobster boats in maine <this is going back 20 years or so and lobster off the boat was 1.65 per lb . .... you must be talking frozen lobster tails. 



Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep Joe, thats what I said "frozen lobster tail".  I tend to think that was what Tommy paid $48. per pound for last night.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

adjusting glasses .. yup.. it's what you said .. Ya know.. my wife say's I don't listen either . lol 

Joe


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 29, 2006)

I just checked our flyers and the cheapest I saw fatty's were Bob Evans, 2 for $6...None of the prices seemed too good this week, must be the "labor day sale", they know people will be grilling...

London broil $3.99, can you imagine?
Spare ribs, $1.99, not too bad
whole chicks, $1.29
whole pork loin, $2.49
t-bone's $5.99


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 29, 2006)

I just bought 1/2 doz Bob Evan fatties for 1.99 ea.! :)
Chicken thighs or legs 99Â¢ lb!
Looks like General Tsoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s tonight!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife just call and asked if she should pick up some ribs .... $1.79 a pound for spares. Who am I to tell her no. :D


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 5, 2006)

10/05/06
family pack frozen split chicken breasts$...99 lb
pride of farm fresh whole pork butt or sliced into steaks $..99 lb--limit  3
family pack ground beef 73%  $.99 lb
choice boneless round steak $1.99 lb
choice boneless chuck roast $1.99 lb

i will buy 3--
they usually average 5 1/2 lb
i will get 1 whole
 to go in freezer with another 1 there already
i will get 2 sliced
i take 2 pork steaks off of each butt.
the rest of the 2 butts i will grind for sausage.
after being sliced into steaks = very easy to bone and cube
getting meat ready for my manual grinder.
---its pobazza time----


----------



## ultramag (Oct 5, 2006)

Fresh Boneless Pork Loin @ $1.98 lb.

Pork Spare Ribs in COV 2-Pack @ $1.48 lb.

Whole Boneless Beef KC Strip Loins $3.98 lb. Sliced Free


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 5, 2006)

Rib tips?  Is that the brisket end cut off a slab of of spares?  We never see "rib tips' around here.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 6, 2006)

yo dickey,
i hope this helps.
Spare Ribs

Spare ribs are the intact rib section removed from the belly
 and may include costal cartilage,
 with or without the brisket bone removed and diaphragm trimmed. 
They will contain at least 11 bones.


St. Louis Style Ribs

St. Louis Style ribs are cut from the spare rib 
and are prepared by removing the brisket bone parallel 
to the rib side, exposing cartilage on the brisket bone side. 
Skirt meat can be removes. If left on, 
the outside edge of the skirt should be trimmed.


Pork Brisket Bone (Rib Tip - Breaks - Tips)

are the small meaty pieces that are removed from the spare rib
 during the process of making a St. Louis rib. 
Cut from butcher hogs, they are very meaty.


Riblets

from the loin or spare ribs, generated by straightening the loin
or cutting down a loin or spare rib. Will vary in size and weight.


Flatbone - Button Bone Riblets

The last four to six bones of the back bone,
 not having ribs connecting them. A cover of meat will connect each.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 6, 2006)

That's what I suspected.  

You don't hardly see dissected spares around here.  We take part of the brisket off if we're forced ( due to lack of availability) to cook big slabs, but only as much as is necessary.

We kinda think that the brisket bites are the best bites on the rib ( if they're still attached when cooked) and so we leave them on.  It's kind of an Oklatex thing to not use St. Louis ribs.  (I'm sure you can imagine)

Usually , w' 3 1/2 & down slabs, the cartlidge is soft and edible and doesn't get in the way.

Thanx for the info. The flat bone ribs they mention are something I've never heard of.  Do you have any experience w/ them?


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 6, 2006)

yo dickey,
yes i have --
in memphis there was a market that had them in 10 lb box-frozen
i did grill some --
i ended up using them like neck bones--mainly for seasoning--
in stead of ham hocks----they worked good---
they were about half the price of the ham hocks.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 13, 2006)

for oct. 11 
10 lb bags [fresh] chicken leg quarters ,  $3.33 a bag
pride of farm  fresh spareribs $1.79 a lb.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 3, 2006)

10/01/06
 at my honey Margarets apartmentt - St.Clair, Franklin County, Mo.
60  miles s.w. from downtown st louis-west on Interstate 44-
frozen grade a hen turkeys,,,$.68 a lb
choice black angus chuck roasts  $1.99 lb
select top sirloin $3.99 lb
 kretchsmar smoked  sausage 2 for $4 -- in 1 lb packs
family pack frozen split chicken breasts$...99 lb
pride of farm  whole pork butt or sliced into steaks $..99 lb


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 19, 2007)

in my area ---
i got frozen  bone in chicken breasts in family pack--$.99 a lb
i got 1 pack for freezer

pork butts  fresh   sliced for free $1.19 a lb
i got 2----i for wyoming bacon---i for pulled pork...

 black angus choice  beef chuck roasts...
i got 2   as cold as it been    1 may be crockpot roast..

any how tommorow--
 its to be 40 degrees and clear..

i will smoke a 1 lb package of the deer and fatty 66/33sausage.
1 chuck --about 3.5 lb
5 lb butt for pulling---

after  smoking gets underway--
i will rub the buckboerd bacon cute on a 7 lb butt...

sounds good to me


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 19, 2007)

Pittsburgh. PA
Community Market
Pork Butt 99Â¢ lb
Country Style Pork Ribs (bone in) $1.79 lb.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 19, 2007)

Larry,
         Can you educate me as to what Wyoming bacon is?

Tim


----------

